# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Pleurosigma.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, he recogido una muestra de agua marina en Chipiona provincia de Cádiz.
He podido observa esta bonita diatomea de ambientes costeros llamada Pleurosigma.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (13-ago-2016),HUESITO (14-ago-2016),Jonasino (13-ago-2016),Los terrines (13-ago-2016),perdiguera (14-ago-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Hola. Estoy muy interesado en los temas de las diatomeas pues tengo una patente de equipos de filtracion de agua basado en ese procedimiento. Muchas gracias

----------

frfmfrfm (13-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas ardes Jonasino, esta diatomea esta viva, como se puede ver en su interior los cloroplastos verdes - marrones, en los filtro normalmente se llenan con tierra de diatomeas extraídas de lugares donde sean ido depositando miles de años, la cualidad de esta microalga para el filtrado es que su envoltura es de sílice y que tiene poros por lo que le da su gran poder filtrante mucho mejor que la arena.
Especies he subido algunas aunque hay miles, formas casi igual incluso he subido solo la frústula que es la pared celular.
Esto es una visión biológica, de todas maneras estaré pendiente.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (14-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo esta útima foto de esta diatomea con el máximo aumento que he podido.

Pleurosigma



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (15-ago-2016),Jonasino (14-ago-2016),Los terrines (14-ago-2016),willi (30-ago-2016)

----------

